# spray bar



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I was asked to show off my spray bar I made
I used pvc pipe
vinly tubing
magnum 350 canister (what I had laying around)
suction cups
http://photos.yahoo.com/mazda91gt - under custom fish stuff album.. but feel free to look at pics...
I basically cut to fit the pipe, and then drilled crazy holes in every direction, ask me if u have any quetsions... 
Mike


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice looking tank BTW.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you fired it up yet? i made the same thing for my XP... but ended up cutting it down cause there wasnt enough pressure, and it basically trickled instead of sprayed... ended up cutting it down to the width of the tank, and it turned out perfect! quick shot...


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

im with skunk and think pressure will be a problem


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

i hooked up an xp3 to it, and pressure is good, I mean I look at all the hair algae and the coral, and the guys all over the bottom, and there is plenty of current, true it would be perfect if I could use only 2 small ones in the corner, but I like it... lemme know


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah.... here is how i made mine... personally for saltwater i would do a vertical one in the back corner of your tank, and place the filter intake on the opposite corner...

Drop tube that connects to factory XP3 fitting...









where i cut and placed the 90 on (for a vertical one you would need another fitting, actually cheaper at the hardware store)









Pic from outside the tank


----------

